# Piedmont



## Paymaster (Sep 18, 2012)

Get them fees paid! Time is running out. Paid mine over the phone yesterday!


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 18, 2012)

just got off the phone with them. i never paid over the phone before, but that was quick and painless! can't wait till november 1st.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 18, 2012)

ABBYS DAD said:


> just got off the phone with them. i never paid over the phone before, but that was quick and painless! can't wait till november 1st.





May have to cook BBQ and bring with me down there. I am sure I will be bringing up some fatties ( avatar ).


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 18, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> May have to cook BBQ and bring with me down there. I am sure I will be bringing up some fatties ( avatar ).



show me the way! bacon wrapped heaven 

shoot me a pm before you head down this year. i will let you know where we will be hunting at. i hope to be near where my dad got his 10ptr last year.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 19, 2012)

ABBYS DAD said:


> show me the way! bacon wrapped heaven
> 
> shoot me a pm before you head down this year. i will let you know where we will be hunting at. i hope to be near where my dad got his 10ptr last year.



I will. I hope to camp on the slab at the cemetery. That is where we were last year.We got to the gate at Pipin Lake before it opened, same plan we have this year.
 We will have a smoker with us I am sure.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, I've camped at the slab many of times! That was the primo spot to get when someone had a camper. I'm thinking that is where I would like to be buried at.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 20, 2012)

ABBYS DAD said:


> Wow, I've camped at the slab many of times! That was the primo spot to get when someone had a camper. I'm thinking that is where I would like to be buried at.



That would be a good second choice for me. I got a spot at my Church but resting at Piedmont would be good.


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 20, 2012)

I got my permit in today. Just waiting on Oct. 24 to get here to start setting up camp.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 27, 2012)

Rackbuster said:


> I got my permit in today. Just waiting on Oct. 3 to get here to start setting up camp.



What is happening on Oct. 3rd?


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 27, 2012)

Got my hunts crossed up,it will be Oct. 24.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 27, 2012)

Rackbuster said:


> Got my hunts crossed up,it will be Oct. 24.



Y'all be sure to save us some deer to hunt the next week.


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 27, 2012)

My luck goes like it has everytime I have been there I won't hurt them any.
I have seen deer every hunt just haven't connected yet for 1 reason or another.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 28, 2012)

Rackbuster said:


> My luck goes like it has everytime I have been there I won't hurt them any.
> I have seen deer every hunt just haven't connected yet for 1 reason or another.



Well good luck to you. Maybe this will be your year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## merc123 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guess I need to find your camper and come get some BBQ!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 11, 2012)

merc123 said:


> Guess I need to find your camper and come get some BBQ!



Hopefully it will be on the concrete slab near the cemetery. I plan to be at the gate to Pippin Campground before day light to get that spot.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 15, 2012)

We got the hunt next week.  Don't think you're gonna be on that one are ya?

We usually camp right when you get in the camp ground on the right.  Be in a big, red F350.  Won't be able to miss it!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2012)

merc123 said:


> We got the hunt next week.  Don't think you're gonna be on that one are ya?
> 
> We usually camp right when you get in the camp ground on the right.  Be in a big, red F350.  Won't be able to miss it!



I won't be there on that hunt. Good luck and save a few deer for us.


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 15, 2012)

Merc I have seen you there everytime I go. Have to stop and say high since i know who it is.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 18, 2012)

Come on Nov 1st!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 19, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> Come on Nov 1st!



Oct 31th will be a good day as well. Look forward to set'n up camp and scouting us a prime spot,Bud!


----------

